

CyanogenMod hits funding target in less than 24 hours - marathe
http://webdev360.com/cyanogenmod-hits-funding-target-in-less-than-24-hours-40956.html

======
pitzips
They just had to ask. A plea may have raised more awareness, but that's a
pretty great community. A couple thousand to raise should be nothing.

